# help me



## DUDE (Mar 2, 2004)

hi i am a beginner and looking for some pigeons near MN St.Paul i cant find anyone that have soem to let go if you live in MN or in St.paul email if you have some to give or for sale email [email protected]


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

DUDE
Try looking on websites for some pigeons for sale and you can order them in. thats what i am planning to mabe do because there arnt alot of peoples who rase pigeons.


----------

